# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Сенсорный монитор своими руками

## vaskulibin

Возникло желание использовать сенсорный монитор, но малоприсутствующие на рынке мониторы невразумительно дороги. Существуют недорогие стеклянные сенсорные панели, которые с молотком и напильником можно прикрутить к стандартному монитору. Кто делал? Поделитесь опытом? Какой монитор с какой панелью лучше собрать?

----------


## Kulёma

Сам не делал, но видел результат (товарищ собирал своими ручками и напильником) на базе Benq G920WAL, весьма не плохо вышло. Правда практического применения в домашних условиях я не вижу, у знакомого моего он в магазине как поисковик по товару работает, а вот дома...не знаю, поделитесь, зачем вам, если не секрет?:-)

----------


## Kulёma

Сам не делал, но видел результат (товарищ собирал своими ручками и напильником) на базе Benq G920WAL, весьма не плохо вышло. Правда практического применения в домашних условиях я не вижу, у знакомого моего он в магазине как поисковик по товару работает, а вот дома...не знаю, поделитесь, зачем вам, если не секрет?:-)

_Добавлено через 32 секунды_
Могу сфоткать и прикрепить фото, если нужно=)

----------

